# Ascher LED Lights



## SirMike1983 (Aug 17, 2017)

Here's something new that I actually do like: the Ascher LED light set. These are sold on Amazon and eBay. These little lights are rubber slip-ons (or rubber clamp-ons) that have a black body and a small chrome trim ring. You get a red and a white. They're not good as headlights, but they make great tail lights that slip on your saddle bag. No modification of any sort to your stuff is needed. They recharge with a USB charger.

https://bikeshedva.blogspot.com/2017/08/led-tail-light-pictures-from-this-week.html


----------



## bulldog1935 (Aug 18, 2017)

those look classic, and USB lights are the only way to go.
We're Cygo system around here, move the lights between bikes, and I take a power-add cell phone charger to the bike to charge both ends at the same time.


----------



## bikemonkey (Aug 21, 2017)

bulldog1935 said:


> those look classic, and USB lights are the only way to go.
> We're Cygo system around here, move the lights between bikes, and I take a power-add cell phone charger to the bike to charge both ends at the same time.
> 
> View attachment 662264
> View attachment 662265



that is a sick ride...


----------



## bulldog1935 (Aug 21, 2017)

bikemonkey said:


> that is a sick ride...



thanks - here's the long version - https://thecabe.com/forum/threads/tip-your-hat-to-lady-gwendolyn.100109/


----------

